
He made something lots of people want: "Adobe Hires Co-Inventor of Image Resizer Technology" - ivankirigin
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/28/adobe-hires-co-inventor-of-image-resizer-technology/
======
pg
_Hires?_

~~~
ivankirigin
It would be hard to make a startup from the idea. The video everyone linked
had enough information for me to make a free version. Open ideas that are
features rather than products make bad startups, right?

The question is how much else he could do on his own vs. at adobe.

~~~
rms
You really think you could have duplicated his work from that video? He didn't
get into the math and I assume that was the hard part.

~~~
jey
Maybe I'm just being extremely naive, but I think I could implement it based
on the description given in the video and some experimentation. The elegance
and simplicity of their algorithm as they described it in the video is pretty
damn impressive.

My real question is how carefully they had to select the source images for
that demo. How well does that algorithm work on any random image?

~~~
bct
It seems like it would work a lot better for a picture of a beach than one of
my living room. The resized image of the woman and the baby has screwed up
anatomy (even after the face is fixed).

------
jgamman
success is being able to do what you want: if he's an image-geek, working with
the premier image software company might be a real plus for him/her. i don't
see many people hassling norvig for be 'hired' by google...

